# Nintendo Releases New Wii Firmware



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2009)

*Nintendo releases new firmware*
Now you can load from SD!




Just a few minutes ago, Nintendo released a brand new update which allows Wii users to load games directly from the SD card, but not only that, from SDHC cards as well! This firmware update is definitely the definitive storage solution Nintendo had talked about in the past. Joystiq confirms that the update is available in America, while I can personally confirm the update is also available in Europe. Assumably, this update is available worldwide.

The storage solution still cannot unfortunately load save games from the SD card, however, this is likely due to the SDK not having this option in the first place. 

There are three small differences to the SD Menu and the Wii Menu. The first, being the channel preview having a default "tune" and only showing the channel's logo when selecting the channel from the menu. The second and third are simple aesthetic changes, namely, the background and bottom bar being black. I can also confirm that The Homebrew Channel works on the SD Card menu, which is great for all of our users running homebrew.






 Source





 Discuss


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ooo, does it make an attempt to block homebrew or chips? I'll bet it does... and I'll bet Bushing and the other Wii hackers will crack it in 2 seconds... again.


----------



## gov78 (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm this restores some of my faith in Nintendo (well the whole storage solution at least)


----------



## Youkai (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can also confirm that The Homebrew Channel works on the SD Card menu, which is great for all of our users running homebrew.



are you saying its save to update ? 
so even if i would update my wii now everything should work ?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 25, 2009)

Does the Twilight Hack still work? Does the HBC load from system memory?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2009)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Ooo, does it make an attempt to block homebrew or chips? I'll bet it does... and I'll bet Bushing and the other Wii hackers will crack it in 2 seconds... again.



I just tested The Homebrew Channel (I did mention it up there... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and it appears to run fine.


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 25, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't homebrew support SDHC already?


----------



## pkbelly (Mar 25, 2009)

And what about the Twilight Hack? and WAD manager / WAD manager channel?
Very eager to update for SDHC but still cautious about that :\


----------



## Zaiga (Mar 25, 2009)

Does this new firmware count as version 3.5? Also, is it safe to update?


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 25, 2009)

25 March 09: Nintendo has issued a batch update to the majority of the various IOS versions. More information at  25 March 2009 Batch IOS Update . Updating is not recommended at this point. 

According to wiibrew.org

Don't update.


----------



## Yukito (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah they do, but the Wii itself never supported SDHC (the hardware was there, but the firmware didn't have SDHC till now)


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Mar 25, 2009)

-snip-


----------



## Tigran (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes... A bit more info if you don't mind.. Does the wad installer still work, and does it mess with any mod-chips.. That you know of?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 25, 2009)

I am running firmware 3.4U..have the soft mod as well as the mod chip..will my Wii automatically update this new version or no..and if it does, will my soft mod and mod chip no longer work??


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 25, 2009)

sooooo.....if I upgraded to this WITH MY CURRENT TWILIGHT HACKED 2.1 U FIRMWARE...

the HBC would still be there and my twilight hack would be untouched??

SD launcher looks cool..for all those big .WAD installs


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Let's go to the same questions as always..

So.. can people with custom IOS installed update without fear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can people with modchips update without fear?


----------



## Tigran (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I may regret it.. but I'm updating. See you on the other side.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 25, 2009)

HBC would still be there and the twilight hack would die, but you'd most likely be unable to install anything new. Read my post in the topic on the frontpage.

Basically, don't update. Read my post in the frontpage topic for the reason why.


----------



## moonscapex (Mar 25, 2009)

Does this mean you don't need a hack or mod chip to install homebrew?


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Mar 25, 2009)

I wonder if this can be installed as a WAD to 3.2 so we don't have to update.
I don't want to lose StarFall and end up not being able to unbrick my wii if it bricks at some point or be unable to play non EU VC and WiiWare games.

I always wanted to be able to boot WiiWare and VC from an SD card, but I'll wait and see if this can somehow be brought to 3.2 either through a custom channel or something.


----------



## Blue-K (Mar 25, 2009)

Now we have two Threads tro talk about...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=143026&st=60







 ...Anyways, WiiBrew says:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Affected
> Twilight Hack 0.1beta2
> DVDx
> The Homebrew Channel (new install AND already installed)


I would wait, or go to WiiBrew if you have questions...for me it's a little Double-Bind, but I think I'll stay on 3.2E as long as possible, waiting for a cSM...hope one comes soon..


----------



## Gamer (Mar 25, 2009)

The Teej said:
			
		

> I can also confirm that The Homebrew Channel works on the SD Card menu, which is great for all of our users running homebrew.



So, how this works?

And, BTW, if you already have some games installed on the Wii Flash Memory, how do you transfer them to the SD card? What extension do they have?


----------



## Zaiga (Mar 25, 2009)

One day, the Wii will be in system version 5.0 or something and all of the people with homebrew will still be stuck at 3.2..


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 25, 2009)

3.4U does not automatically update itself right..I will not update til I get approval here..


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 25, 2009)

we need a final answer (preferably posted on the front page) - is it safe?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Zaiga said:
			
		

> One day, the Wii will be in system version 5.0 or something and all of the people with homebrew will still be stuck at 3.2..



lol.. I doubt it.. one week at max and we'll have a custom 4.0 firmware that enables Twilight Hack and all that crap again


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2009)

Gamer said:
			
		

> The Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just use the in-built memory explorer in the Wii.


----------



## Tigran (Mar 25, 2009)

I can comfirm that this doesn't mess with D2pro modchip.


----------



## pkbelly (Mar 25, 2009)

Wiibrew.org reports that system menu 4.0 affects the TwiHack and HBC (new install). I understand that as long as you've got it installed already, you should be fine since you won't need the TwiHack again.
The main issue is WAD manager , for which there was a workaround with 3.6, let's hope for a workaround with 4.0!

Oh and anybody knows whether 4.0 disables the WAD manager channel?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the Wasabi modchip..and the twilight hack, running 3.4 firmware..any issues if I Update..I mean si the update really necessary


----------



## polle123 (Mar 25, 2009)

one day... we WILL run out of exploits... I see every block as a step closer to the end...
but for now... this will prob be hacked in a few days

What is affected
Affected 	Effect 	Workaround
Twilight Hack 0.1beta2 	Can no longer be copied from the SD card. 	None yet
DVDx 		None yet
The Homebrew Channel (new install) 		None yet
What is NOT affected
The Homebrew Channel (previous install)
DVDx (previous install)


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Tigran said:
			
		

> I can comfirm that this doesn't mess with D2pro modchip.



That's all I needed to know.. thanks


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweet! And about time.

Don't know about the folks using the Twilight hack, etc., but for someone like myself who likes to purchase a bunch of games from the Wii Shop Channel, this is a great update.


----------



## pkbelly (Mar 25, 2009)

Right, Wiibrew.org reports that the Twilight hack can no longer be copied from an SD card, so if you're gonna update, make sure you install HBC first!


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Mar 25, 2009)

Zaiga said:
			
		

> One day, the Wii will be in system version 5.0 or something and all of the people with homebrew will still be stuck at 3.2..



Technically nobody was stuck at 3.2 until now, we still have all the latest IOS's in installed and can run each and every game out there, even the 002 error was fixed.
We're just using 3.2 for safety reasons.
Being STUCK on 3.2 would mean not having all the latest drivers and the ability to play the newest games, which we all have.

As I said, with the right combination of IOS, custom channel making and some other crap I probably don't know about I can see 3.2 being able to support SDHC, bigger cards than 2GB AND run games from the SD Card too.
It might just take some time but it could happen.


----------



## Tigran (Mar 25, 2009)

I just installed Bit.Trip Beat with no problem using Wad Manager v.1.21


----------



## omgwtflol420 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got the HBC and backup loader with the 002 fix installed, so as long as those don't get bricked, I'm good.  All I really use them for is playing TvC and tex-hacking Brawl, so it's not really like I need to worry about installing new stuff.  So if I already have those installed, my system won't get bricked, right?


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 25, 2009)

I will take on for the team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Update...


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 25, 2009)

has anyone with dvdx been able to safely install?


----------



## Gamer (Mar 25, 2009)

Tigran said:
			
		

> I just installed Bit.Trip Beat with no problem using Wad Manager v.1.21



Wow, nice to hear that.  Do you had any cIOS installed before upgrading?


----------



## xiaNaix (Mar 25, 2009)

Previous installs of HBC and DVDx are fine.  You may or may not be able to install more apps after updating, though.


----------



## cardtrix (Mar 25, 2009)

I just updated. When I tried moving HBC to SD card it worked fine. But when I tried to boot HBC from the SD it said there was a problem and I cannot move the HBC back to the wii's menu. I'm screwed.
Update: I also did the same with my installed 'wad' channels, they too do not work and cannot be copied back.


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 25, 2009)

Orcina still works. 

I played Brawl+


----------



## drmarvin (Mar 25, 2009)

Does this update nuke preloader?  I assume it probably blows out backup loading from the Disc channel.  Do backup loaders (like softchip) still work?  Does Homebrew Launcher (because I love the SMB loading) still work? 

Thanks

PS: Anyone tried GHWT/RB2 DLC using an SDHC card?  I'm pretty sure I'm getting to the end of the 2 GB card I have.  I think that would be my selling feature.  Or if we can get an cIOS update that would give us the same thing.


----------



## kedest (Mar 25, 2009)

The thing I'm wondering is: if you run a game from sd, does it really run from sd itself - or is it first copied quickly to nand?


----------



## Tigran (Mar 25, 2009)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Tigran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah.. I've installed all the usual cIOS because of wanting to run my games without updating before *such as Madworld*


----------



## ddp127 (Mar 25, 2009)

wow, when i first read this, i thought it was a april fools joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





would be great if waninkoko can get this work with that iso loader from nand


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 25, 2009)

So is there any possible way to load non-buyed wiiware/vc games from the new sd launcher thing without installing wads? It seems more easy that way...


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 25, 2009)

FINALLY I WAS WAITING FOR THIS XD...

But does this means that I can put the HBC without doing the Twilight Hack or having the Wii chiped?


----------



## Tigran (Mar 25, 2009)

I've moved my homebrew channel.. and it doesn't seem to want to work now, nor return to the system menu. I may have screwed myself.


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Mar 25, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> The thing I'm wondering is: if you run a game from sd, does it really run from sd itself - or is it first copied quickly to nand?



it installs to the NAND apparently


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 25, 2009)

do installed wads still work


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 25, 2009)

I played a Mario Kart Wii Online match and did not get banned


----------



## xiaNaix (Mar 25, 2009)

WII_ND_DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> do installed wads still work



Yes but you will not be able to move them from system memory to SD and back again.  You may not be able to install any more wads either.  Why are you people updating when Marcan and Bushing have warned against it?  Sheesh!


----------



## kedest (Mar 25, 2009)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> I played a Mario Kart Wii Online match and did not get banned



just using homebrew doesn't get you banned, they're banning cheaters


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 25, 2009)

Tigran said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The usual cIOS? Which means? I want to install this cIOS so I can install wads in my wii later... can someone give me directions on the CIOS things? Sorry I'm a noob in this section... Also I have hombrew channel.... will geckoos and wad installer work after the update without the CIOS?


----------



## djbubba2002 (Mar 25, 2009)

During Satoru Iwata's GDC keynote Nintendo was sneaky enough to release a Wii update for all regions - This features two long-wanted new things for your Wii!

First off, you can now finally do what Nintendo promised months ago. If you update your Wii now you will get a little blue icon of an SD card at the bottom of your Wii Menu - Clicking it lets you instantly play any VC or WiiWare game you've got on it!

But that's not even the biggest news - If you go into the Wii Shop you'll find that Nintendo has added a new system to the mix. And it's Arcade! In both Europe and the US you can now download the following four for 500 Wii Points each (Except the first which is 600 in the US):

Gaplus (Namco) 
Mappy (Namco) 
Star Force (Tecmo) 
The Tower of Druaga (Namco)


----------



## AparoidX (Mar 25, 2009)

Great Nintendo, now how about you do the same for the DSi?


----------



## fst312 (Mar 25, 2009)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't homebrew support SDHC already?




HBC supports SDHC already but this sdhc update is good for people that download wiiware and virtual console  games because now they no longer need to delete anything from the wii menu to put a new game when they are out of memory if i'm correct.

now the bad thing is even if the homebrew channel still works it really is useless if you update.i didn't update but i hear things like emulators don't work.

also i have to know is this a 3.5 update or 4.0 because there is a thread saying this is a 3.5 around right now and also a 4.0.


----------



## Slipurson (Mar 25, 2009)

Stupid question maybe, but will this update mess with Flatmii in any way?, just installed it yesterday, and dont really want to have it blocked right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am guessing it shouldnt but you never know


----------



## MorPhiend (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm excited for this. I was hoping it would be announced today. But I'm much too fond of my Earthbound Channel to go updating. Sorry, Nintendo. I was planning on finally filling up my 4GB SD card with games using my 10's of thousands of points. But because you are lame, not today.


----------



## WalterCool (Mar 25, 2009)

Something about softmii and 4.0?


----------



## Captain_J_Sherid (Mar 25, 2009)

Updated it with Wii Key here, haven't tried my own games

The VC games that haven't been legally bought give a "Failed to Launch" error


----------



## DarkeoX (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, i got a friend who seems to have succeded in downgrading a WII tought the new firmware was installed, gonna ask him more info...


----------



## djbubba2002 (Mar 25, 2009)

marcan Said 
I’ll keep this brief.

Nintendo, as expected, half-assed the SD feature by just automating the copy to NAND. No surprise there. 
The IOS16 that warez users used to pirate is no longer an option, thank goodness. 
HBC survives. So does DVDX. 
They fixed the bug that the HBC installer and DVDX 3.4 installer use; time to bring out another one. 
Twilight Hack no longer works. I’d like to remind everyone that this exploit has been in use for over a year. Whether it comes back or a new game exploit takes its place, I think we can say it’s served us all well. 
No new problems expected with BootMii, other than needing a new exploit as mentioned above. 
Tags: Wii
English: If you want to use the Wii Shop or the new features, and have HBC and DVDX, then updating safe.

New exploits exist and are on the way.

IOS16 is a lame trick that pirates used to pirate VC/Warez on 3.4, by pirating IOS16 itself.


----------



## Gamer (Mar 25, 2009)

Captain_J_Sheridan said:
			
		

> Updated it with Wii Key here, haven't tried my own games
> 
> The VC games that haven't been legally bought give a "Failed to Launch" error



Do you mean after moving them to the SD card?


----------



## Sobtanian (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's my 2 cents:
Wii - 3.2E
Mod - WiiKey 2
Softmods - Gecko OS, Softchip, HBC, Starfall

Updated via system update, now wii is 4.0E

Starfall - fails - exits. All it's hacks "no health screen, region free channels" have gone
HBC - works, as do the apps inside eg wad installer
Softchip/Gecko OS - both work fine
backups - work via disk channel fine (ie wiikey still working fine)
Channels - non-PAL - don't work. Will try to region free them with wizzledizzleshizzle and test
Channels - legit - work fine (obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Channels - non-legit - PAL - work fine, installed some new ones (wad installer), all OK. Old installed ones, all OK. Haven't copied to SD card yet to test that
most importantly: PAL madworld - I got freezes (eg bull intro etc), I had to play it with softchip to get passed. This now seems to have resolved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, need to region free some channels to test, and also need to copy nonlegit channels from wii to sd card to see if they still work.

Does anyone know if you can run a channel from the SD without having to install it with wad manager first, then copying it over? will save me a lot of time


----------



## pkbelly (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The IOS16 that warez users used to pirate is no longer an option, thank goodness.
> QUOTEIOS16 is a lame trick that pirates used to pirate VC/Warez on 3.4, by pirating IOS16 itself.


I don't get it. The IOS16 hack is the only way to install WADs under 3.4 as far as I know, are you saying another IOS16 hack is under development already or that it's not exploitable anymore?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 25, 2009)

pkbelly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marcan doesn't care about pirates who want to install WADs, the only thing he cares about is homebrew. For installing the Homebrew Channel without the bug in IOS16, there's already another bug. It's said that it's fixed in 4.0, but appareantly Team Twiizers has yet another one!

If you care about homebrew: don't worry, they'll find a way to replace the Twilight Hack and make the Homebrew Channel and DVDX installable again.
If you care about the Backup Launcher or VC/WiiWare pirating it's another story.


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Mar 25, 2009)

"IOS16 is a lame trick that pirates used to pirate VC/Warez on 3.4, by pirating IOS16 itself."

XFD
I want to punch this guy in the face so bad right about now.
Some of us don't live in countries where original games are.......ah forget it, a moron like that wouldn't understand anyways, he should just do his job and stop bashing pirates.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 25, 2009)

Great news, but I think I'll stay by my 3.3e until there's further information about this.


----------



## mousex (Mar 25, 2009)

Shinigami Kiba said:
			
		

> I want to punch this guy in the face so bad right about now.
> Some of us don't live in countries where original games are.......ah forget it, a moron like that wouldn't understand anyways, he should just do his job and stop bashing pirates.


Without this "moron" you wouldn't be able to play your pirated DVD games without a modchip and you wouldn't even be able to install any WAD on your Wii.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone tested SDHC cards with Rock Band/Guitar Hero? Can we have 32GBs of songs now!?


----------



## Briankealing (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't get how this works. Doesn't this mean that someone could copy over a channel's files onto a computer and then later boot them on a seperate wii?


----------



## Sobtanian (Mar 25, 2009)

OK, more testing:

Softchip says that cIOS36_rev8 is still installed, which is useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Channels:
Regionfreed channels (using wizzle shizzle....) are working fine! So Bit.Trip and Gradius (the 2 I tested) which are both NTSC work fine on my PAL 4.0E after region freeing them.
ANY NONLEGIT Channels (pal, ntsc) DO NOT work after copying to SD card, "failed to launch" error. Trying to copy them back doesn't work either. SO,  the only way to play nonlegit channels is to use the wad manager to install them, the old fashioned way.

I don't know what this IOS16 business is all about? I just downloaded a wad, installed it with wad manager, and it worked.


----------



## ds22 (Mar 25, 2009)

What if, you have the homebrew channel on your SD card but not on your Wii system with 4.0 installed.
Can you boot the homebrew channel in such a way?


----------



## Ranma (Mar 25, 2009)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Captain_J_Sheridan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Pirated VC/Wiiware games won't run on an SD card. I also wasn't able to move the one I tested with back from my SD card to system memory.

Hopefully this (and a new version of starfall, or something similar) gets fixed soon. Especially since I only have 5 or so legit VC games. =\


----------



## Splych (Mar 25, 2009)

So confused. There are too many posts, so someone answer this please.

Does the Wii support SDHC cards?
Will the homebrew channel still work?


----------



## Ranma (Mar 25, 2009)

Edit: sorry for double post. This site has been running like shit for me lately. Connection issues out the ass. =\


----------



## blu9987 (Mar 25, 2009)

Spoiler



April Fools!


----------



## Livin in a box (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm considering updating. I have a chip so I can load the HBC as an ISO so...Yeah. The HBC apparently still works though.


----------



## Briankealing (Mar 25, 2009)

But then someone could download the channel files and then get them for free...?


----------



## Tigran (Mar 25, 2009)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> I'm considering updating. I have a chip so I can load the HBC as an ISO so...Yeah. The HBC apparently still works though.




I haven't been able to get teh HBC to load as an ISO.


----------



## Daileon (Mar 25, 2009)

Sobtanian said:
			
		

> OK, more testing:
> 
> Softchip says that cIOS36_rev8 is still installed, which is useful
> 
> ...



So this is one of the few who still works with WADs.

I've a Wii with YAOSM, downgraded from 3.4U to 3.2U, and have a few questions:
- The 4.0U don't overwrite the cIOS installed?
- If I have 4.0U (and cIOS) I still can install WADs via WAD Manager?
- What cIOSes do you recomend to install?
- WADs installed with WAD Manager in 4.0U (and cIOS) still work?
- WADs installed with WAD Manager in 4.0U (and cIOS) can be moved to and from SD card?
- WADs installed with WAD Manager in 4.0U (and cIOS) can run from SD card?


----------



## squablo (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok here is my situation. My Wii is still firmware 3.2, I have the HBC installed and all that good stuff. When Madworld was released, the disc required a system update for me to play it, which I didnt want to do, so I installed softmii in order to bypass the update check.

I really want to get this new update, as I have purchased way too many VC and Wiiware titles to fit on my system and I hate copying stuff back and forth. So this is where I am at.

My original NAND was not backed up thru the installation of softmii, and I now have hacks installed, and preloader, and all that jazz.

What effect would this update have on my wii? Will the HBC and emulators, and wad manager still work if I update it? Im really not too concerned about playing backup games and whatnot, as there are only 2 or 3 really good games released on the wii a year, but I do love my emulators, and as I stated before, I have purchased a ton of VC games, and mostly N64 titles.

Hopefully somebody can help me out here


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 25, 2009)

Briankealing said:
			
		

> But then someone could download the channel files and then get them for free...?


Nah, the WiiWare and VC games will probably be saved to work only on the specific Wii they were bought and downloaded on.


----------



## Livin in a box (Mar 25, 2009)

Tigran said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never tried, I just assumed that it would.


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmm, a 4.0 WAD would be useful, and probably possible to create all from NUS.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't the Homebrew Channel launch, but all the homebrew inside would be broken? This doesn't work.


----------



## trancepara (Mar 25, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Anyone tested SDHC cards with Rock Band/Guitar Hero? Can we have 32GBs of songs now!?



Nope, Rock Band 2 says that the card is unable to be used.


----------



## Mushkin (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Just updated my WII to 4.0E and tried HBC anda WiiGator backup loader and all worked out of the box, just one thing missing to me to try, hacked pal vc games
Bye


----------



## RadioShadow (Mar 26, 2009)

I've just updated.  

I copied a Musha Genesis Channel (I brought from the Wii Shop) and Rocket Knights Adventure (Custom Inject Rom) to the SD Card.  Both Launched correctly.  

With the CIOS, I was able to install WADs fine.  The Homebrew Channel works fine.  Some apps don't work but using this guide should fix that.


----------



## trancepara (Mar 26, 2009)

RadioShadow said:
			
		

> I've just updated.
> 
> I copied a Musha Genesis Channel (I brought from the Wii Shop) and Rocket Knights Adventure (Custom Inject Rom) to the SD Card.  Both Launched correctly.
> 
> With the CIOS, I was able to install WADs fine.  The Homebrew Channel works fine.  Some apps don't work but using this guide should fix that.



Rocket Knight Adventure launched via SD Card Menu correctly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't get any of my injects to work, they all error out sadly.


----------



## Daileon (Mar 26, 2009)

On Wiibrew they say that WAD Manager is not affected if the cIOS were installed before the update... So I assume that I can install the games and they'll run fine? And that I can move the games to the SD card?


----------



## pro2oman (Mar 26, 2009)

you can install the games and play them off the wii menu like you did before but they will not work if you put them on your sd card. 
also if you copy it to your sd cad it will NOT let you copy it back (only if you used wad manager, shop channel installs works fine)


----------



## shasta588 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't have the homebrew channel installed and I upgraded to 4.0 do I have to downgrade to install it and then upgrade again and if so how do I do that


----------



## RadioShadow (Mar 26, 2009)

trancepara said:
			
		

> RadioShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Custom Channel boots from the SD Menu if the Channel is on the Wii.  Otherwise a fail occurs.


----------



## Daileon (Mar 26, 2009)

pro2oman said:
			
		

> you can install the games and play them off the wii menu like you did before but they will not work if you put them on your sd card.
> also if you copy it to your sd cad it will NOT let you copy it back (only if you used wad manager, shop channel installs works fine)



So there's no real reason to update the damn system if you aren't a compulsive Wii Shop buyer, right?
Nice. I'll stay with my 3.2U for now.


----------



## theotherfreakygu (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a 3.2U Wii with cIOScorp v2. If, theoretically, I installed this, would I still be able to:
Use Wiigator v3
Use GCBackup
Use the WAD Manager
Use the HBC
Use Custom (Ie. Injected VC, Gecko OS, etc.) WADs (From NAND or SD)

As far as I know, this would break the backup loaders but still leave the HBC intact?
Maybe the best thing to do is just wait until people hack it. Obviously, a hacked version that supports everything that 3.2 does as well as loading from SD (in data.bin or maybe even WAD form) would be ideal.


----------



## RadioShadow (Mar 26, 2009)

- The Hombrew Channel Runs Fine
- WAD Manager 1.3 Runs Fine
- Most Apps run fine if you install IOS Downgrader 1.0 (CIOS must be installed)
- Custom WADs run fine on the Wii Menu.
- Custom WADs don't run on the SD Card (only titles from the Wii Shop you downloaded)
- Can't get Wii Gator to run (let) but I am using an old version.


----------



## squablo (Mar 26, 2009)

has anyone updated with preloader installed yet? or softmii? want the update, dont want a brick....


----------



## Phil :: CSF (Mar 26, 2009)

It's maybe just me, but I'm confused about people asking if System Menu 4.0 is working with SoftMii, cIOS, Backup Loader, and other software hacks.

If you're using software backup solutions, then there's a 98% probability that you're using pirated WAD games. The only thing this firmware update does is the option to move a channel to SD card and boot from there (which it doesn't actually do, just a half-assed hackjob), and it's already been confirmed several times that *pirated WADs will not work with the new SD card channel*.

...so why would you want to update? I can't see the logic in all this stupidity.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Mar 26, 2009)

Is there a work around for playing pirated wads off the sd card? 'Cos I play non-legits alot. Or is there some sort of homebrew thing, that will allow you to download the menu, without all the hack stops and ios's?


----------



## Midna (Mar 26, 2009)

My friend had me install HBC, and than disregarded my "Don't update to 3.4 just in case" warning. His Wii shop channel stopped working, the backup loader went kaput and downgrading did nothing. Will having him update fix it?


----------



## Midna (Mar 26, 2009)

Oops, double post.


----------



## squablo (Mar 26, 2009)

I installed softmii to bypass the firmware check when I bought madworld. Madworld requried a system update in order to play it. I am on 3.2, and enjoy my homebrew and didnt want to lose it by updating but also have bought a lot of games from the VC. I want to be able to play all my games without having to copy stuff back and forth. If you have a few Wiiware games, it takes up a lot of space.

So Im wondering if I do the update what will happen with the wii having softmii and preloader installed. If I update, I wouldnt need that stuff installed, but I dont want to lose homebrew either


----------



## Midna (Mar 26, 2009)

Triple post


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 26, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> The thing I'm wondering is: if you run a game from sd, does it really run from sd itself - or is it first copied quickly to nand?


Most likely from the card itself. SD cards are plenty fast enough to load the games, heck if I can load Guitar Hero World Tour and Rock Band 2 tracks directly off my regular slower SD card, it should be highly possible to play these tiny games on software that does not require a lot of power to run in the first place.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok I know this has been asked 1000 time but I want to make sure myself.....If i update will there be any problems with any of my homebrews or homebrews I may want to download in the future.


----------



## King_of_kings (Mar 26, 2009)

I can without a doubt(so far) say that this is the best Nintendo firmware update ever. The homebrew channel and my wad manager channel work perfectly.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok....I'll go ahead and update tomorrow just in case someone has a problem because unlike my PS2 and DS, the is much harder to homebrew and I say that only because i have no copy of Zelda-TP on me anymore and won't for awhile and I love my homebrew channel and wad manager


----------



## fst312 (Mar 26, 2009)

i know this was probably asked but if i update do i have to make sure the homebrew channel is in my sd card for me to use it even though i'm going to keep a copy of it in my system menu.also if i update with cioscrop installed and preloader is there a chance of my wii being bricked during this process of updating.

also i here emulators don't work if updated is this true.

i want to know if this is also true does does things like gamma launcher and gamecube launcher or even playing through the disc channel if cioscorp is still around after the update still work. 

i can see according to  King_of_kings  The homebrew channel and my wad manager channel work perfectly but how much of the homebrew channel works perfect.can anyone that updated tell me if mplayer ce works still.

these are things i need to know to consider updating.i will tell you i don't really use the launchers that much anymore but its good to if they work or not either way.

thanks in advance


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Mar 26, 2009)

Piracy prevails!


----------



## jan777 (Mar 26, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> kedest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually if you read at hackmii, this is hust an automated process of copying data


----------



## Slipurson (Mar 26, 2009)

Incase anyone was wondering (like me) The Flatmii still works after update. that is.. loads games etc, anyone using it with homebrew i can not help.


----------



## kongsnutz (Mar 26, 2009)

Have compiled all you should need to know.

HERE


----------



## xzxero (Mar 26, 2009)

this update sounds good and all but the best thing to do is wait the pros release infromation and possibly ways to harness this new sd ability.


----------



## huns28 (Mar 26, 2009)

kongsnutz said:
			
		

> Have compiled all you should need to know.
> 
> HERE



That's all I needed to know I guess thx a lot


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 26, 2009)

Will the backup launcher work on homebrew channel?


----------



## john25usa (Mar 26, 2009)

does anyone know if you install a WAD (commercial and/or homebrew) via WAD installer, update from 3.2E to 4.0E then copy the game onto an SD card will you be able to run it or does the 3.3 update still apply whereas any unofficial channels won't run? I'm not asking anyone to test it out for me, but if you know the answer please tell me.


----------



## kongsnutz (Mar 26, 2009)

Read my post just up.........answers all


----------



## Tigran (Mar 26, 2009)

You know.. It really should be a bannable offense to ask questions that have been answered numerous times in a single thread.


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What's Broken:
> 
> Cannot install homebrew channel.
> Cannot use twilight hack save.
> ...


then how will i be able to make use of the system update 4.0 if i DLed wiiwares, instead of bought?


----------



## Phil :: CSF (Mar 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> then how will i be able to make use of the system update 4.0 if i DLed wiiwares, instead of bought?


You won't. The update is absolutely pointless and unnecessary for anyone that uses pirated WADs. People ahve said this many times, but the useful threads get washed out in a sea of 'hurf durf does this work kthx' ¬_¬


----------



## layzieyez (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm just wondering how many times the flash memory in the NAND can be written/rewritten before that memory becomes corrupt and totally kills your wii.  Not really the best solution in my honest opinion.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.teknoconsolas.es/blog/waninkoko...ware-updater-40


----------



## MorPhiend (Mar 26, 2009)

MeleeMaster500 said:
			
		

> http://www.teknoconsolas.es/blog/waninkoko...ware-updater-40


Wow. That is great. I knew waninkoko would come to the rescue in less than a day. I'm still going to wait for public testing for impressions though.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 26, 2009)

So is there a fix yet?  (The link isn't working, nor can I read Spanish.)
EDIT:  Nvm, it appears to be working...  Will this stay on 3.2 though?  I have Starfall installed...


----------



## Slave (Mar 26, 2009)

with that Waninkoko updater... you have the SD channel with SDHC support?

As for using the Wad manager (already installed) I'll need to install the VC games onto console and then move it to the SD card? And They'll works from SD card?

thats all I need to know :-)


----------



## squablo (Mar 26, 2009)

I am curious about this fix as well, as I have some starfall hacks installed with preloader. Just dont want a brick, and have seen nothing about preloader on here so far.


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 26, 2009)

Now I'm pissed. Those SDHC supports and those did their jobs. I just installed Starfall and updated to 4.0. Now Starfall doesn't work, but trucha bug and such is working. I miss my Starfall.


----------



## tomservo6 (Mar 26, 2009)

_


			
				Phil :: CSF said:
			
		




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			then how will i be able to make use of the system update 4.0 if i DLed wiiwares, instead of bought?
		
Click to expand...

You won't. The update is absolutely pointless and unnecessary for anyone that uses pirated WADs. People ahve said this many times, but the useful threads get washed out in a sea of 'hurf durf does this work kthx' ¬_¬
		
Click to expand...

_
Not true according to the rest of the changes. You can install WADs through the HBC using Wad manager. You just can't move any already installed WADs from the Wii to the SD card and back again. Why would you even want to do that? Just to save space I suppose.

What's Working:

Homebrew Channel if already installed before the update.
DVDX if installed before update.
Backuplauncher with CIOS249 if installed before update.
Wad manager if installed before the update (yes can install new wads).


----------



## Covarr (Mar 26, 2009)

Does waninkoko's updater allow installed WADs to run from the SD channel?


----------



## MorPhiend (Mar 26, 2009)

Come on guys, don't fill the thread with unnecessary and redundant questions. Just read the thread. And as for the late questions, don't be lazy. Download the zip and read the readme. Some of you are like my friend who asks me retarded questions all the time and then gets mad at me when I send him a lmgtfy (Let me Google that for you) link. You are all capable of finding out what this does. And if you can't wait for people to give their impressions on how well it works, try it yourself.

I'm hesitant to post this, because it will only encourage baby/lazy behavior of not finding out yourself, but waninkoko only provided a way to update to use the new official features without losing _some_ old bugs of IOSs. He didn't add any hacked features. And it wasn't that hard for me to read and find that out. Now that I've babied you, stop being lazy.


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 26, 2009)

So, I also have some problem to launch my games with Disc Channel. Real ones, not burned, but I think those too, I haven't tried. When I launch the game, there's only black screen. Games do work with Backup Channel, though.


----------



## tomservo6 (Mar 26, 2009)

Not to defend the people that ask questions that have been answered, but the Waninkoko update that I found was all in Spanish. All that I really care about is being able to install WADs (with WAD manager), which still looks good with the new update because I had both the HBC and wadmanager installed previously.


----------



## ivansz (Mar 26, 2009)

hi im preparing to hack my wii and i just updated to wii firmware 4.0 , can i still begin with a twilight hack or do i have to format my wii and then update or what?, and which twilight hack version would be?


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 26, 2009)

MeleeMaster500 said:
			
		

> http://www.teknoconsolas.es/blog/waninkoko...ware-updater-40


Does anyone know what this does yet? To many noobs bitching for anyone to realize we may have a fix.


----------



## macaon (Mar 26, 2009)

ivansz said:
			
		

> hi im preparing to hack my wii and i just updated to wii firmware 4.0 , can i still begin with a twilight hack or do i have to format my wii and then update or what?, and which twilight hack version would be?



If you updated to 4.0 before using the Twilight Hack to install HBC you're sh*t out of luck for the time being. The Twilight Hack was plugged in 4.0 and you'll have to wait for new exploits to be published.


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 26, 2009)

tomservo6 said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i want the 4.0 update, then what do you suggest that i do, since i have pirated WADs? i still want to make sure that nothing goes wrong and if you could kindly direct me towards the right path.


----------



## MorPhiend (Mar 27, 2009)

tomservo6 said:
			
		

> Not to defend the people that ask questions that have been answered, but the Waninkoko update that I found was all in Spanish. All that I really care about is being able to install WADs (with WAD manager), which still looks good with the new update because I had both the HBC and wadmanager installed previously.
> Well, it's a spanish blog. What do you expect? Like I already said, download the file and look at the readme.
> 
> 
> ...


As I already said, it allows you to update without breaking the trucha bug. Nothing else was said in the release. If they had added any features, they would have said so.

And stop your entitlement attitude. It's old and boring. The fact that you use your post count as a sign of your worth tells a lot about you.


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 27, 2009)

wiimanizer said:
			
		

> tomservo6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm...to add on, since im still on system update 3.3[hacked], its ok to move the pirated channels[wiiware] to the SD card and when i plan to update after that, then it is ok, right?


----------



## MorPhiend (Mar 27, 2009)

wiimanizer said:
			
		

> hmm...to add on, since im still on system update 3.3[hacked], its ok to move the pirated channels[wiiware] to the SD card and when i plan to update after that, then it is ok, right?


Are you serious? Have you read _any_ of the thread? It couldn't have been made any clearer way too many times that you cannot play anything from the SD card that is not purchased. And if you try to move something other than that to a card, it does not go back to the Wii and you are stuck.

Why oh why oh why does everyone ask the same things? And I just have to chuckle at people who run off and update, only to come back complaining that such and such thing doesn't work anymore.


Anyway, be assured that as soon as 4.0 is fully compatible with all aspects of Homebrew, you'll definitely hear about it.


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 27, 2009)

tomservo6 said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay then...so how would i take the bolded approach? besides leaving the wiiware wads that i already have on the wii alone and then how would i get the hbc to show up in the sd card menu, thus being able to use the wad manager there and installing separately brand new wads there?


----------



## tomservo6 (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think that's possible although I haven't tried it. That would mean you would have to install HBC via the Twilight Hack onto the SD. Before 4.0, you couldn't install channels to the SD but 4.0 blocks the hack so there's no way to get HBC there. Why are you trying to do that? Are you just out of room on the Wii?

I can confirm that if you already had HBC and wadmanager installed and then updated to 4.0, HBC, wadmanager, and installed wads still work. You can also install new wads onto the Wii with no problems.


----------



## MadClaw (Mar 27, 2009)

I just updated with waninkoko's updater, gonna test everything right now.


----------



## MadClaw (Mar 27, 2009)

All right!!! With waninkoko's updater, EVERYTHING WORKS 100% you can now install wads on to the SD card that you did not buy ;]


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 27, 2009)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> All right!!! With waninkoko's updater, EVERYTHING WORKS 100% you can now install wads on to the SD card that you did not buy ;]



Öhm, couldn't you do this earlier also?


----------



## MadClaw (Mar 27, 2009)

Ahh crap sorry my bad, It seemed to load the first time, Now it fails.


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 27, 2009)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> Ahh crap sorry my bad, It seemed to load the first time, Now it fails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont you mean you can install new wads onto the SD with no problems?


----------



## tomservo6 (Mar 27, 2009)

No, I meant that you can still install new WADs onto the Wii itself. That's significant because one of the fears of these new updates is that it will break the functionality of HBC and thus wadmanager and wad installation.

I haven't tried to install new WADs onto an SD, which I kind of doubt would work because wadmanager would have to be run from an installed HBC on the SD. Installing anything on the SD wasn't possible before 4.0. So to install HBC on the SD would require Twilight which is broken due to 4.0.

So if your purpose in trying to install WADs on to an SD is to save space on the Wii, just install your legit stuff on the SD and leave your WADs on the Wii itself.


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 28, 2009)

so if by updating to 4.0, will WAD manager act differently too? cause using WM normally would install it to the wii. in 4.0, will it ask me if i want to install it to sd? also, yea its to save space, all i have is 98 blocks left


----------



## MorPhiend (Mar 28, 2009)

wiimanizer said:
			
		

> so if by updating to 4.0, will WAD manager act differently too? cause using WM normally would install it to the wii. in 4.0, will it ask me if i want to install it to sd? also, yea its to save space, all i have is 98 blocks left


Wow...

I'm sad for the future of the human race...

Still asking the same question? You know, asking a question over and over doesn't change the answer. It's not like you're asking your mommy if you can go to your friend's house when you are grounded and she finally gives in to get you to shut up. You can keep asking the same damned thing until you're blue in the face and the Wii won't give a damn. The answer will still be the same.


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 28, 2009)

MorPhiend said:
			
		

> wiimanizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay...guess i get the point then. basically just wait until we're able to get a workaround for 4.0


----------



## tomservo6 (Mar 28, 2009)

No, wadmanager does not ask where you want to install it. You can only install wads to the Wii in version 4.0. At least it still allows it.


----------



## ivansz (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, so wankikokos or whatevers update works, but i have already the 4.0 official update, can i still update by putting that in the SD card or should i just format the wii and then update or what?


----------



## ivansz (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, so wankikokos or whatevers update works, but i have already the 4.0 official update, can i still update by putting that in the SD card or should i just format the wii and then update or what?


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 28, 2009)

ok, so some of you are still on 3 pt whatever, right[except for ivansz]?


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 28, 2009)

ok, so some of you are still on 3 pt whatever, right[except for ivansz]?
sorry, double post by accident


----------



## MorPhiend (Mar 29, 2009)

ivansz said:
			
		

> Ok, so wankikokos or whatevers update works, but i have already the 4.0 official update, can i still update by putting that in the SD card or should i just format the wii and then update or what?
> If you already updated to 4.0 then there is nothing more to update to. If you format your Wii, you'll be exactly where you are now, except without game saves and channels. Formatting does not do anything to the firmware.
> QUOTE(wiimanizer @ Mar 28 2009, 01:29 PM) ok, so some of you are still on 3 pt whatever, right[except for ivansz]?


I would imagine most people are either on 4.0 or 3.2. The homebrewers are on 3.2 (mostly).


----------



## wiimanizer (Mar 29, 2009)

MorPhiend said:
			
		

> The homebrewers are on 3.2 (mostly).


or 3.3 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





quick question: what multiplayer wiiware games are considered to be the best btw?


----------



## tmujir955 (Mar 29, 2009)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Tigran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you assume, you make an ASS out of U and ME.


----------



## pven (Mar 31, 2009)

I updated without problems, homebrew is still there. I have a WiiKey and BackupChannel is still launching (did not have time to start a game).


----------

